# Scoring?



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

I've never been the type to really know the scoring system or know what deer would score. I know a mature deer and thats all I shoot, thats all I know.

This is a nice deer I've had a feww run ins with but haven't been able to get yet. Any ideas on what he would score, just for S's and G's?

My most recent encounter was last Weds evening after getting out of the stand and walking the the truck...jumped him and a doe out of the middle of a plowed corn field. They settled on a rise about 200 yards away to watch me and I pulled out the binos, it was definitely him. Frustrating.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

125-134


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Thanks. So not really that high, and I don't really care anyways just kinda curious. Like I said I don't really pay attention to scores and such, but I know mature deer. And mature deer is all I will shoot. Hes got a big body just like the one I got a couple years back that was 210 lbs. I'd be very happy if I was able to get this deer...especially since he has been seen about 4 times with no shots taken. Hes been a frustrating one. I bet I've logged at least 40 sits trying to get him...would be very satisfying to have the stars align and get him. Or if he makes it to next year maybe he'll be even bigger.


----------



## Sasha and Abby (May 11, 2004)

Don't make apologies... I've killed a few like that. He is a very nice mature deer, and I would take him in a minute. Good luck and let me know how close I was when you put the tape on him!!!


----------



## Tator (Dec 10, 2005)

Yeah I'd say 125 to 130 is good guess..

One thing I've learned is I'm not a great judge of deer off trail cameras. I've guessed way too high before, and also way too low!!!

I had trail cam pics of a buck, guess him 135 - 140 from numerous, and I mean numerous pictures. Finally had him walk in one evening, and I pondered not shooting him............didn't even look tremendous from 20' in the air.....HOWEVER

Once I walked up to him, I was amazed.......... Official P+Y scored at 154" biggest to date

Pictures can fool a guy from both sides of the spectrum, I'm a little more cautious when trying to judge a deer now from trail cameras........however I think I usually guess higher..........Mass is always tough to judge


----------



## bearhunter (Jan 30, 2009)

115-118


----------

